# Can my cat smell the change in hormones?



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

I am 10 weeks pregnant and my Millie has gone strange...

First of all she's gotten really clingy at nighttimes. Once we went to bed before I was PG she used to wander round the house and either end up sleeping on our bed or on the sofa in our conservatory (or having an all night cat party!). 

I normally wake to find her snuggled up to me or at my feet but the last 2 nights she's snuggled in when we've gone up to bed and actually bummed herself across the bed so she's literally next to me under the covers stretched out like lady muck and I have no room! Even if I chuck her off she sneaks back! 

Also this morning MrB came down to find a dead sparrow in the kitchen - our first present. 

Niicccccccceeeeeeeee 

Wonder if she's sensing the change in hormones?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I know dogs go doolaly for abit when people are pregnant, so guessing its true for cats aswell. I dont remember how my cats were when I became pregnant tbh. But if it was something mega I would have remembered! 

At least its not that she is pooing everywhere like the dogs did when I was living with my friend!!! Didnt know what it was all about, until I realised I was pregnant!


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, cats can detect hormonal changes in us humans. Their sense of smell is much, much better than ours. My friend is in the last stages of pregnancy and said her cats behavior began returning to normal after 3-4 months. I don't think it's the same in every situation, but time is probably the key here.
Congratulations by the way :thumbup:


----------



## ackackack (Mar 30, 2010)

some cats are very sensitive to hormonal changes!
my female cat follows me around like a maniac during my period! 
she wants to be around me 24/7, she's even on my shoulder when cooking...


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

my cats are all being a bit weird still at mo and im 18wks preg so you could be thinking right about the hormone thing


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

i know this may not be hormonal but if i am upset my cats will just come and sit with me until i feel better. 

Also as well i have epilepsy and if i have a seizure my cats will stay and sit with me until my partner is with me. 

Normally one cat will sit with me and the other one will run and see where my partner is to let him know, if he has not heard me have one. 

the other day i had one and i was home alone and then molly heard my partner come home ran to him and then ran up to where i was to let him know. 

I beleive they do know things


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Absoloutly! Just wait until the cat starts to sleep on your bump and play pattacake through your tummy with your baby!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> Absoloutly! Just wait until the cat starts to sleep on your bump and play pattacake through your tummy with your baby!


Hehe, me and Shelley were living at my mum and dads house when she was pregnant and Pushkin (big black tom, a stray i started feeding years earlier who adopted us! ) used to always curl up on Shelleys bump...wonder if its fate that Michael now loves cats himself?.


----------



## bekki_s (Jun 20, 2010)

My kitten Eli is obsessed with m stomach, i'm 16 weeks pregnant, and he loves looking, touching and laying on my stomach! i think he likes to think he's not the only baby in the house. 
I also got 2 other kittens today and while my OH is flat out these 2 are curled up right next to my stomach, 1 of them keeps miowing at my stomach which is a bit wierd. All day they have been avoiding us and running away, but now they won't leave my stomach alone!!
I like to think there protecting the baby like Eli does, he won't let my OH go near my stomach with out a fight


----------

